# Dewclaws and ears



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Since there are bully people on this board, but its not full of moronic bully people like the EE board, I figured this might be the best place for this question.

I am having a terrible debate within myself, and Im wondering if anyone can help ease my mind a little. I am kinda a bleeding heart hippie when it comes to my animals, and I have come to a place in my head where I cannot justify to myself, for any reason, amputating body parts of my animals for anything less than lifethreatening reasons. Thank god the Bully isnt a docked breed too. 

The issue Im having is.... I also want to show, and have my dogs recognized and admired as the fine examples of dogflesh that they are.

How much will my dogs be penalized in the ring for having natural ears and dewclaws? I know what the standard SAYS but what the standard says and what judges put up are sometimes different.

Would you think an iota less of a dog with big old yoda banana ears, rather than a nice clean stylish crop? Would you think "awww its a cute pet" just because its not as crisp or professional looking as a show crop? Would you pass on buying it, or a pup off it?

Would you pass on an otherwise amazing pup if he had dewclaws? What if my purchase contract stated that the dewclaws must stay barring grotesque injury? Would you sign that contract?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, it is all about personal preference. I think Am Bullies look much better with cropped ears as it accentuates their head. Dewclaws are no big thing to me, but the ears have got to go. However, if it came down to choosing a dog with a bangin crop but train wreck front assembly and a dog with natural ears but beautiful conformation then please believe the dog with ears is going to take home that ribbon.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i also have personal preference to avoid 'cosmetic surgery'. my preference isn't based on morals. for me it's more of a 'biological necessity" issue. bully or not, i think ears give a dog personality. who doesn't chuckle when one ear lays down and the other is flopped over? and i can tell what kind of mood my boy is in depending on how his ears are positioned. perky. cupped. pinned back.
i value the expression they add to my dog's other traits.
but then again. i ain't no judge. i wouldn't put two dogs side by side and say one is 'better' than the other.
to crop or not to crop seems like an ongoing discussion with no end in sight. but it sounds like the only reason you're considering it, is to score more points with judges. in that case i say no. don't do it. 
but i may be underestimating how important those shows can be for you and other people. and dogs. i'm sure dogs can tell when they perform well and consequently gain confidence. even happiness. in that case i say yes. the price of a little pain may be worth whats on the other side.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is personal preference, end of story.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

I know its personal preference, but I also wonder if leaving them is deliberately hurting my chances at being looked at seriously in the ring. 

Rather like AKC, where its virtually impossible to win, or even get a second look, with an uncropped Dobe or Dane-- am I hurting myself that badly? Or do judges in my breed not care? Will buyers care?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

FrostFell said:


> I know its personal preference, but I also wonder if leaving them is deliberately hurting my chances at being looked at seriously in the ring.
> 
> Rather like AKC, where its virtually impossible to win, or even get a second look, with an uncropped Dobe or Dane-- am I hurting myself that badly? Or do judges in my breed not care? Will buyers care?


None of the judges that I know personally would let ears be a factor in placing a dog; however, I'd leave the decision to crop up to the person buying the dog. Almost all ABKC CHs and GR CHs are cropped though, but here are two that aren't.

ABKC CH Niko Banks









CH Adonis Aquillies El Rey


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> None of the judges that I know personally would let ears be a factor in placing a dog; however, I'd leave the decision to crop up to the person buying the dog. Almost all ABKC CHs and GR CHs are cropped though, but here are two that aren't.
> 
> ABKC CH Niko Banks
> 
> ...


Those are two very nice dogs, thanks for those examples


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't have bullies but I crop and do dew claws. I like the cropped ears it give the head a nice clean look, I hate to see a really nice dog with goofy ears. I do dew claws because I have working dogs and they get in the way. Dew claws are done when they are 3 days old and are no big deal. I would NOT take of dew claws of an adult, too painful and a chance of life long pain.


----------



## DLaurie (May 9, 2011)

I love ears all my dogs have there's I just don't see the reason. Yeah it may make the head look a lil bigger n it's the norm to do it. I'd rather have ears then a bad crop job u can't fix that lol.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Harry is cropped... its personal preference for sure, just make sure you research it and find a good vet with examples of their work. It is getting hard to find somebody my vet doesn't do it, nor does anyone in his office. My vet recommended a vet the next town over he happened to be the only vet within in an hour that still crops, and the youngest my vet knew (late 50's)... most just aren't doing it anymore. It's too bad , I prefer the look especially on the bullys... just do your research!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, it is all about personal preference. I think Am Bullies look much better with cropped ears as it accentuates their head. Dewclaws are no big thing to me, but the ears have got to go. However, if it came down to choosing a dog with a bangin crop but train wreck front assembly and a dog with natural ears but beautiful conformation then please believe the dog with ears is going to take home that ribbon.


:goodpost: And if it was me looking at different dogs trying to decide who to get a pup off,a crop or not a crop would not influence my decision in any way.I would look at all their conformation asspects instead.


----------



## CajunRoyaltyKennels (Dec 12, 2011)

*I like to try and keep dogs natural as I am breeding for a "whole" dog, including a beautiful natural ear. I would like to say its personal preference, but if you are serious about showing your dog then you should crop. I am not a big fan of cropping cause a ruined crop could ruin a perfectly nice dog, but a really nice crop could set of a dog that has a less than perfect head.... So really, like said above its a preference.*


----------

